

Ask HN: where to learn ruby?  - musiic703

Any great tutorials on web building app on RoR?
======
MattBearman
If you're already familiar with programming and MVC, I'd recommend rails for
zombies (<http://railsforzombies.org>) it gives you a good overview of both
Ruby and Rails.

I came from a PHP / CodeIgniter background, I spent a couple of hours with
Rails for zombies, and then just started playing around with rails, using
<http://guides.rubyonrails.org> and <http://railscasts.com> when ever I
could't figure something out. And of course, stackoverflow is a great
resource.

~~~
musiic703
Very cool advice. I'm try this out.

------
chrislawrence
The Pragmatic Programmers book on Rails is very good and already updated for
Rails 4. If you get through it and still want more, the Rails Way is the most
comprehensive book I've seen. Railscasts is great once you are making apps on
your own as it tackles small specific problems.

Don't forget about the official Rails guides themselves, they are actually
quite helpful.

I go back and forth on whether learning Ruby first is best. You will learn
more about Ruby itself just by solving RoR problems, but I think you would
solve them faster if you already had a solid base in Ruby.

------
pocha
So Ruby & RoR are two different beasts. If you come from hey-I-already-know-a-
web-MVC background, you might skip learning Ruby & directly jump to learning
RoR .

If you go RoR way - Michael Hartl's tutorial - <http://railstutorial.org/> is
probably the best place to start (I did that when I was starting with RoR).
Codelearn - www.codelearn.org should be the next best.

Disclaimer: I am the founder of Codelearn

~~~
ameister14
I just started going through your tutorials and I have to say I agree with
you. Really well done.

------
6thSigma
I learned RoR and launched a website in 10 days. If you want to see the
tutorials I used I wrote a blog post about it here:
[http://aschuenemann.com/i-went-from-knowing-nothing-about-
ra...](http://aschuenemann.com/i-went-from-knowing-nothing-about-rails-to-
launching-a-website-in-10-days)

------
musiic703
These are all great advices. I started with php and I can say I'm almost a
master at. I've build a social network platform with it and solved many
problems with it. Now I want to take it to an all new level and want to
convert all my code to ruby format. These tips and advices will help me a lot
thanks!

------
alexgaribay
<http://www.codeschool.com/paths/ruby>

Codeschool has some great courses in general. Their courses require a monthly
subscription, however, if that matters to you.

------
joaoyc
Also, give a go to <https://www.hnsearch.com/>. There are plenty of good
topics on this.

------
a_l_a_n
railscasts.com

